

Show HN: API platform for signing documents - scottmotte
https://www.signature.io

======
scottmotte
There's not an easy way to add document signing to your own applications yet.
I'm trying to solve that with Signature.io. It's sort of a Stripe for
e-signatures. Let me know your thoughts.

